# 168k aba oil question



## jettamanaba (Oct 7, 2010)

hi my name is louis and i just recently purchased a 1995 volkswagen jetta 5 speed with a 2.0 8v engine,my question is wat kind of weight oil i should use ? ive purchased a gallon of castrol high milage oil 5-30 but am concerned because its got 168k on this engine, now i havent changed the oil yet as im waiting because im changing the oil pan gasket due to saturated oil pan but im worried that i may not have the proper protection needed against wear and im unsure wat the oil temp is at currently . i live in the heart of south philadelphia where summers can be as hot as 100 degress or more and winters can dip to 20 degrees or lower im just uncertain if 5-30 will be good enough for my daily commute and spirited driving , also i believe that the vavletrain is a little on the louder side than i imagine sholud be .my other question is wat is normal oil pressure for these engines in extreme tempatures as noted above? all in all this car to my knowledge does not burn oil and it is a car Ive truly fallen in love with i just want to give it the proper care it needs to ensure it runs for a long time to come. any information would be greatly appreciated. 

thank you


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

Hey, I can help you with that. The 2.0 is very easy on oil. Hi miles oil is very good in an old engine. 5w-30 is ideal for winter, so you are fine there. See how consumption is with that and maybe try 10w-30 high miles in summer. If consumption is really crazy, go up to a 10w-40 high miles. 

My Mom is in centre city near south Philly and has a 2.0 Passat. It does not burn any oil, so thin 30 weight is fine. 

Let me know if you have any more questions.


----------



## jettamanaba (Oct 7, 2010)

thank you i really appreciate the info i went with 10-40 just cause winter is coming up and im unsure of the temp that my oil is so i went with the thicker oil do u know how many quarts that engine takes ?


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

Should be 4q exactly.


----------

